# nicht immer das sagen, was man denkt (Word order)



## Lill099

Goodevening everyone. 

I’ve just come across this sentence: „Man sollte nicht immer das sagen, was man gerade denkt.“

This first sentence is confusing me a little bit. This is how I would have written it: „Man sollte nicht immer das, was man gerade denkt, sagen.“ Is this second sentence correct as well?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Limette

Yes, that’s also possible, but the original sentence is stylistically better.


----------



## elroy

Limette said:


> stylistically better


More than anything I would say the first one is what would be used at least 90% of the time.

The takeaway for @Lill099 is that the second part of a _Verbklammer_ can and often does come between a relative pronoun and its antecedent.  More examples:

_Ich habe nur Klamotten gekauft, die mir gefallen haben._
_Ich wollte jedem Schüler ein Geschenk geben, der die Prüfung bestanden hat._
_Sie hielt nach einer E-Mail Ausschau, die sie auf den neusten Stand bringen würde._
_Ich lehne jeden Kommentar ab, der mich als Heuchlerin darstellt._
_Der neue Mitarbeiter konnte viele Projekte ins Leben rufen, von denen der Chef sehr begeistert war._
_Er fasste eine Lösung ins Auge, die sowohl praktisch als auch kostengünstig wäre._


----------



## διαφορετικός

elroy said:


> the second part of a _Verbklammer_ can and often does come between a relative pronoun and its antecedent.


It is especially advisable if this part is very short, e.g. if it consists only of a verb. But it is not, if this part can be considered an antecedent of the relative pronoun.
Bad example:
"Ich wollte jedem Schüler einen kleinen Edelstein geben, der die Prüfung bestanden hat."
(This is bad, if the relative pronoun should refer to "jedem Schüler".)


----------



## elroy

διαφορετικός said:


> Bad example:
> "Ich wollte jedem Schüler einen kleinen Edelstein geben, der die Prüfung bestanden hat."
> (This is bad, if the relative pronoun should refer to "jedem Schüler".)


Are you saying this is a bad example because
1.) the part between "Schüler" and "geben" ("einen kleinen Edelstein geben") is too long
or because
2.) "Edelstein" could be mistaken for the antecedent of "der"
?

"Edelstein" is not a plausible antecedent in this context, but perhaps you're suggesting that it could at least cause momentary confusion and make the reader have to backtrack (i.e. this would be a garden-path sentence)?


elroy said:


> _Ich wollte jedem Schüler ein Geschenk geben, der die Prüfung bestanden hat._


In my example, "Geschenk" can't be mistaken for the antecedent of "der" because "Geschenk" is neuter.  Do you think the length is okay?  And what would you think of the sentence if the object were masculine, as in

_Ich wollte jedem Schüler einen Edelstein geben, der die Prüfung bestanden hat._
(same length as my example, but with a masculine object)

And what do you think of my other examples?


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> "Edelstein" is not a plausible antecedent in this context, but perhaps you're suggesting that it could at least cause momentary confusion and make the reader have to backtrack (i.e. this would be a garden-path sentence)?


It is more than that. A relative clause always connects to the most recent antecedent and context can not change that. The sentence 
_Ich wollte jedem Schüler einen kleinen Edelstein geben, der die Prüfung bestanden hat._
just sounds completely wrong.


----------



## elroy

But it's okay if the object is not masculine, right, even if it's the same length?

As in

_Ich wollte jedem Schüler ein schönes Geschenk geben, der die Prüfung bestanden hat._


----------



## berndf

The most recent antecedent is still _das Geschenk_ and the relative clause can still only connect to that one. I cannot think of anything that could possibly override this rule.


----------



## elroy

berndf said:


> The most recent antecedent is still _das Geschenk_ and the relative clause can still only connect to that one.


But the gender doesn’t match.   How can the clause attach to an antecedent of the wrong gender?

Are you saying my sentence is wrong?


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> But the gender doesn’t match.   How can the clause attach to an antecedent of the wrong gender?
> 
> Are you saying my sentence is wrong?


Yes, it is ungrammatical.

PS: Having said that, such sentences do occur in spoken language if a speaker decides to add a relative clause in the last moment when it is already too late to insert the relative clause where it belongs. But I cannot envisage a native speaker not wanting to correct this in written language.


----------



## elroy

In this study, German native speakers were asked to interpret sentences like the following:

(1) _Der Sohn des Majors, der starb, schrieb fünf Bücher über tropische Krankheiten._
(2) _Der Sohn des Majors, der tragischerweise an einem Schlaganfall starb, schrieb fünf Bücher über tropische Krankheiten._
(3) _Der Arzt traf den Sohn des Majors, der starb._
(4) _Der Arzt traf den Sohn des Majors, der tragischerweise an einem Schlaganfall starb._

For each sentence type, 45%-62% of the responses attached the relative clause to the "higher" antecedent ("Sohn"), which according to what you're saying is ungrammatical.

How do you explain these findings?


----------



## berndf

_Der Sohn des Majors_ is a single noun phrase and can as such be analysed as the "most recentantecedent". The ambiguity arises from the fact that the noun phrase itself contains another nested noun phrase. That is a completely different situation.


----------



## elroy

berndf said:


> That is a completely different situation.


How so?


berndf said:


> A relative clause always connects to the most recent antecedent and context can not change that.


"Majors" is closer than "Sohn," so according to your rule the sentences should not be ambiguous because the relative clause can only attach to "Majors."


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> How so?


As I said:


berndf said:


> _Der Sohn des Majors_ is a single noun phrase and *can as such be analysed as the "most recentantecedent"*.


I added the passage in bold later for clarity. Does it help?


----------



## elroy

This syntax paper contains examples like the following:

[die Eltern derjenigen Schüler] wurden zum Direktor zitiert, die auf dem Schulweg Löcher in Autoreifen gestochen hatten.
‘The parents of those pupils who had punctured car tyres on their way to school were called before the headmaster.’

"die" attaches to "Schüler" even though "Direktor" is closer, and they are not part of the same noun phrase.

What do you think?


----------



## διαφορετικός

elroy said:


> Are you saying this is a bad example because
> 1.) the part between "Schüler" and "geben" ("einen kleinen Edelstein geben") is too long
> or because
> 2.) "Edelstein" could be mistaken for the antecedent of "der"
> ?


Because of the second reason: "Edelstein" can be mistaken for the antecedent of "der". The length of the part between "Schüler" and "geben" is less important than the number of possible antecedents it contains. Yes, knowledge of the context can help to find the "correct" antecedent. As well as the gender of the relative pronoun. I think a jewel (Edelstein) can also pass a test (Prüfung), so my "bad example" is quite an ambiguous sentence from my point of view.



elroy said:


> perhaps you're suggesting that it could at least cause momentary confusion and make the reader have to backtrack [...]?


Yes, and sometimes it is really ambiguous.



elroy said:


> _Ich wollte jedem Schüler ein Geschenk geben, der die Prüfung bestanden hat._





elroy said:


> In my example, "Geschenk" can't be mistaken for the antecedent of "der" because "Geschenk" is neuter.  Do you think the length is okay?


The length is okay. In my opinion, the example is acceptable, but the sentence "Ich wollte jedem Schüler, der die Prüfung bestanden hat, ein Geschenk geben." is easier to understand.



elroy said:


> And what would you think of the sentence if the object were masculine, as in
> _Ich wollte jedem Schüler einen Edelstein geben, der die Prüfung bestanden hat._
> (same length as my example, but with a masculine object)


This is too ambiguous.



elroy said:


> And what do you think of my other examples?





elroy said:


> _Ich habe nur Klamotten gekauft, die mir gefallen haben.
> Sie hielt nach einer E-Mail Ausschau, die sie auf den neusten Stand bringen würde._("Ausschau halten" is a well-known expression)
> _Ich lehne jeden Kommentar ab, der mich als Heuchlerin darstellt.
> Der neue Mitarbeiter konnte viele Projekte ins Leben rufen, von denen der Chef sehr begeistert war._("Leben" is singular, unlike the relative pronoun, "ins Leben rufen" is a well-known expression)
> _Er fasste eine Lösung ins Auge, die sowohl praktisch als auch kostengünstig wäre._("ins Auge fassen" is a well-known expression, "Auge" is feminine neuter)


----------



## elroy

διαφορετικός said:


> I think a jewel (Edelstein) can also pass a test (Prüfung)


Ah, I didn’t think of this.  Good point.


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> This syntax paper contains examples like the following:
> 
> [die Eltern derjenigen Schüler] wurden zum Direktor zitiert, die auf dem Schulweg Löcher in Autoreifen gestochen hatten.
> ‘The parents of those pupils who had punctured car tyres on their way to school were called before the headmaster.’
> 
> "die" attaches to "Schüler" even though "Direktor" is closer, and they are not part of the same noun phrase.
> 
> What do you think?


The pronoun _derjenigen_ is very specific to the situation. It serves as a hook for a subsequent relative clause. I guess that is an exception to the most _recent_ rule and it only works because the antecedent to which the relative clause refers is explicitly marked.


----------



## elroy

Good point!  What about this one?

[Ein Märchen erzählen] wollte er den Kindern, in dem es von übelsten Monstern und fürchterlichsten Greueln nur so wimmelte.
‘He wanted to tell the children a fairy tale that was packed with monsters of the most evil sort and with the most terrible atrocities.’


----------



## berndf

Do you have the full sentence? The sentence as it stands now (with the []) is not one I would identify as likely to be said by a native speaker.


----------



## elroy

That is a complete sentence, isn’t it?  (You can also access the whole paper at the link I gave.  This sentence is on page 10.)


----------



## elroy

berndf said:


> The sentence as it stands now (with the []) is not one I would identify as likely to be said by a native speaker.


I don’t know what you mean, but you should disregard the brackets (as the translation makes clear).  They’re probably just there to mark the phrase as a syntactic constituent.


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> They’re probably just there to mark the phrase as a syntactic constituent


Yes [] in a quotation usually indicated a non-original completion of a sentence fragment that would otherwise be unintelligible and I would be interested to see the unabridged text. My issue with it is that I don't recognise the sentence as it is presented in the paper as grammatical. To make it grammatical I would require this rearrangement:
_Er wollte den Kindern ein Märchen erzählen, in dem es von übelsten Monstern und fürchterlichsten Greueln nur so wimmelte._


----------



## elroy

As I said, please disregard the brackets.  The sentence is:

_Ein Märchen erzählen wollte er den Kindern, in dem es von übelsten Monstern und fürchterlichsten Greueln nur so wimmelte._


----------



## berndf

Without understanding what the brackets stand for, "this sentence is ungrammatical" is the only thing I could possibly say.


----------



## elroy

What makes it ungrammatical for you?


----------



## berndf

The word order (see #23).


----------



## elroy

I’m surprised.  I’ve seen this type of fronting lots of times.

_Ein Geschenk geben wollte ich den Kindern.
Ein Getränk anbieten solltest du jedem Gast._

These are of course marked and only possible in certain contexts, but as far as I know they’re perfectly grammatical.


----------



## berndf

There is nothing wrong with fronting the object. The problem arises in conjunction with the position of the relative clause. Under poetic licence and pronounced with with very strong stress on _ein Märchen_, this might be possible. But this is certainly not a word order you would expect in everyday language.


----------



## elroy

Right, of course it’s not everyday word order.  As I said, it only works in certain contexts.  The point, though, is that the relative pronoun attaches to the higher constituent even though the two are not part of the same NP and we don’t have a -jenige(n) determiner.


----------



## berndf

Under poetic licence, lots of deviate word orders are possible that otherwise would be considered ungrammatical.


----------



## bearded

berndf said:


> this sentence is ungrammatical" is the only thing I could possibly say.


Sorry, berndf, but Koblenz University doesn't seem to agree with you.

Relativsätze im Deutschen


> Ein Relativsatz kann sich auf irgendeine nominale Konstituente des übergeordneten Hauptsatzes beziehen.


Example: Peter blickte auf das Haus am Waldrand, das er schon aus seiner Jugend kannte.

I would say that the word order in the above example sentences (e.g. in #7, 24) may sound unusual, but it is not 'ungrammatical'.


----------



## berndf

bearded said:


> Peter blickte auf das Haus am Waldrand, das er schon aus seiner Jugend kannte.


That example is unproblematic as the relative clause (_das er schon aus seiner Jugend kannte_) immediately follows the antecedent (_das Haus am Waldrand_).



bearded said:


> Sorry, berndf, but Koblenz University doesn't seem to agree with you.


I have no issue with the statement you quoted and it does not contradict what I said. A relative clause can indeed refer to any NP in a sentence. There are just some restrictions where the relative clause may be placed.


----------



## elroy

berndf said:


> The most recent antecedent is still _das Geschenk_ and the relative clause can still only connect to that one. I cannot think of anything that could possibly override this rule.


So far you've identified three exceptions:
(1) higher constituent part of the same NP as lower constituent
(2) higher constituent has determiner with -jenige(n)
(3) marked word order / poetic license

How many exceptions do we need before a rule is no longer a rule?


----------



## berndf

(2) is the only exception so far. (1) does not violate the rule and (3) if you allow for poetic licence, 99% of all grammar rules go out of the window.


----------



## elroy

For me, (1) is an exception because even if the two are part of the same NP, one is still lower than the other.  I also think (3) is an exception: I wrote "marked word order" as well as "poetic license."  Marked word order doesn't violate grammar, and I'm also not convinced there's any poetic license in the example I gave (I only added that because you mentioned it).  I think it's simply marked word order. 

Also, I've now found a paper that cites, and discusses at length, a sentence that is ungrammatical according to your rule and doesn't exemplify any of the exceptions (or special cases, or whatever you want to call them) mentioned so far:

_Jeder Wanderer hat das Riemannhaus erreicht, der Schneeschuhe trug. _

I haven't read the paper closely, but my impression from what I read is that it discusses factors that might make this sentence easier or harder to process, but it doesn't label it ungrammatical. 

I accept that native speakers may find some sentences of this type unpalatable (the "Wanderer" sentence sounds quite "off" to me as well) and may _feel_ that they are ungrammatical, but the scholarly evidence seems to indicate that they are not.  I will add that I don't think I would ever write the "Wanderer" sentence (I would place the relative clause right after "Wanderer"), but the example I gave earlier ("Ich wollte jedem Schüler ein Geschenk geben, der...") doesn't bother me  (otherwise, I wouldn't have given it, of course).  Does the "Geschenk" sentence sound just as dissonant to you as the "Wanderer" sentence?


----------



## bearded

berndf said:


> the antecedent (_das Haus am Waldrand_).


Why do you identify the whole phrase ''das Haus am Waldrand'' as the immediate antecedent here (and not Waldrand only), whereas in #8 you insist that ''Geschenk'' must be the antecedent?  For me, in #7 ''Schüler'' is (correctly) not immediate, just like ''Haus'' in #32.  Apparently, the rule refers to ''irgendeine Komponente'' (as long as gender congruence is respected) and not to the ''immediate'' antecedent.

Further examples of correct relative clauses - in my above quoted link - are the following sentences:
- Peter blickte auf das Haus seines Onkels, das er schon seit seiner Jugend kannte
- Peter sah die Brücke im Tal, die sich bewegte

Now you'll probably state that ''das Haus seines Onkels'' and ''die Brücke im Tal'' are units so they can be regarded as ''immediate antecedents'' - but I wouldn't be so sure.  Wouldn't it make more sense to say that the antecedent does not have to be ''immediate''? And that, if it is not immediate, the resulting sentence may sound unidiomatic but would nevertheless be grammatically correct?


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> For me, (1) is an exception because even if the two are part of the same NP, one is still lower than the other.


The ambiguity arises from *applying *not from *violating *my rule: In _der Sohn des Majors, der starb_, the relative clause *immediately *follows two possible antecedents: _der Sohn des Majors_ and _des Majors_.


----------



## elroy

I'm more interested in the "Wanderer" example.  What do you have to say about that one (and the rest of my last post)?


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> I'm more interested in the "Wanderer" example.  What do you have to say about that one (and the rest of my last post)?


Let me put it like this: If you presented that sentence to me for proofreading I would mark it as wrong.

(Btw: I once hiked to Riemanhaus without Schneeschuhe and I still reached it.  Riemannhaus is open only during the summer season.)


----------



## Hutschi

elroy said:


> Ein Märchen erzählen wollte er den Kindern, in dem es von übelsten Monstern und fürchterlichsten Greueln nur so wimmelte.



This is syntactically correct. But it is a garden path sentence. This is because "ein Märchen erzählen" has two meanings.
If you emphasize it the way you did, I read at first: _Er wollte den Kindern etwas vorflunkern. (Idiom.)_

But you mean "fairy tale".

Additional context could improve it by making it clear. If the context "fairy tales" is clear, the sentence is ok. It is itself fairie tale style.


So I agree to Bernd that it is not used in daily language.


berndf said:


> There is nothing wrong with fronting the object. The problem arises in conjunction with the position of the relative clause. Under poetic licence and pronounced with with very strong stress on _ein Märchen_, this might be possible. But this is certainly not a word order you would expect in everyday language.


.


----------



## Hutschi

elroy said:


> Jeder Wanderer hat das Riemannhaus erreicht, der Schneeschuhe trug.





berndf said:


> If you presented that sentence to me for proofreading I would mark it as wrong.



Me too.

You could correct it like the fairy tale example - but here it would be idiomatic:

Das Riemannhaus hat jeder Wanderer erreicht, der Schneeschuhe trug.

Edit: I corrected the marks.


----------



## numerator

I find this thread fascinating! I just wish the sentences with "_der Sohn des Majors, der starb_", "_das Haus seines Onkels, das er kannte"_, _"die Brücke im Tal, die sich bewegte"_ could be left out of the discussion!

To me these are obviously complete noun phrases, in a way that "_das Riemannhaus erreicht, der..." _and _"ein schönes Geschenk geben, der..." _are not, because of the intervening verb form. These are the really interesting cases, I think!


----------



## elroy

berndf said:


> If you would present that sentence to me for proofreading I would mark it as wrong.


The question is whether it's _ungrammatical_ (per your rule).  Would you agree with this?


elroy said:


> I accept that native speakers may find some sentences of this type unpalatable (the "Wanderer" sentence sounds quite "off" to me as well) and may _feel_ that they are ungrammatical, but the scholarly evidence seems to indicate that they are not.



I'm also interested in your answer (and others' answers) to this question:


elroy said:


> Does the "Geschenk" sentence sound just as dissonant to you as the "Wanderer" sentence?


----------



## bearded

numerator said:


> because of the intervening verb form.


I don't see why the intervening verb should make such a difference. When there is that verb, the 'antecedent' is just a bit further away.


----------



## bearded

elroy said:


> and others' answers) to this question


To me, both sentences  sound perhaps not 100% idiomatic/usual, but equally correct as grammar is concerned.


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> The question is whether it's _ungrammatical_ (per your rule). Would you agree with this?


As per my rule it is. The question we could discuss is if such sentences should be labelled _ungrammatical _or _unidiomatic and deprecated style_. We are right at the fringes of the domains of these terms. At any rate, the sentence is an abomination.


elroy said:


> Does the "Geschenk" sentence sound just as dissonant to you as the "Wanderer" sentence?


To me yes.


----------



## JClaudeK

> Ein Relativsatz kann sich auf irgendeine nominale Konstituente des übergeordneten Hauptsatzes beziehen.
> 
> 
> bearded said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently, the rule refers to* ''irgendeine Komponente'' *(as long as gender congruence is respected) and not to the ''immediate'' antecedent.
Click to expand...

Damit bin ich nicht einverstanden, bzw. habe ich den Eindruck, dass Du das falsch interpretierst.

Wichtig ist Folgendes:


> Position bei attributivem Gebrauch​Relativsätze in attributiver Funktion stehen im klassischen Fall* unmittelbar hinter dem Bezugswort*.



Idem bei LEO:


> Ein Relativsatz sollte *möglichst unmittelbar nach dem Bezugswort* stehen:
> Der Relativsatz muss oder kann in einigen Fällen getrennt von seinem Bezugswort stehen. Das geschieht zum Beispiel dann, wenn das Bezugswort nicht ein einzelnes Nomen, sondern eine Nomengruppe ist:
> _Er empfing die Gäste aus der Schweiz, die am Symposium teilnahmen._ Nicht: _Er empfing die Gäste, die am Symposium teilnahmen, aus der Schweiz._


Als Faustregel kann man sagen: der Relativsatz "_sollte möglichst unmittelbar nach dem Bezugswort"_ stehen, aber wenn nur ein oder zwei Wörter/ Ausdrücke nach dem Bezugswort kommen, *klingt es besser, wenn man den Hauptsatz zu Ende schreibt. *
z.B.


> _ Er hat seinem Enkel ein Buch geschenkt, das der Kleine sofort las__. _Selten:_ Er hat seinem Enkel ein Buch, das der Kleine sofort las, geschenkt._


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> Als Faustregel kann man sagen: der Relativsatz "_sollte möglichst unmittelbar nach dem Bezugswort"_ stehen, aber wenn nur ein oder zwei Wörter/ Ausdrücke nach dem Bezugswort kommen, *klingt es besser, wenn man den Hauptsatz zu Ende schreibt. *
> z.B.


Genau, und zwar sofern dadurch keine weitere Nominalphrase zwischen Bezugswort und Relativsatz kommen (mit den diskutierten Ausnahmen, d.h. wenn das Bezugswort durch spezielle Pronomen wie _diejenigen _gekennzeichnet ist oder wenn es sich um einen Satz mit dichterischer Freiheit handelt) so wie hier:
_Er hat seinem Enkel ein Buch geschenkt, das der Kleine sofort las._
wo ein Verb zwischen dem Bezugswort und dem Relativsatz steht.


----------



## elroy

elroy said:


> _Ich wollte jedem Schüler ein Geschenk geben, der die Prüfung bestanden hat._





elroy said:


> _Jeder Wanderer hat das Riemannhaus erreicht, der Schneeschuhe trug. _


I think where it gets tricky is sentences like these -- where there is an intervening *NP* between the antecedent and the relative, it's not part of the same NP as the antecedent, and neither of the exceptions we've talked about applies.

To me, as a non-native speaker, the "Wanderer" sentence sounds clearly worse than the "Geschenk" sentence, whereas @berndf, a native speaker, thinks they sound equally bad.  I'd be interested in others' judgments.

To go a little deeper, I'd be interested in getting a sense of the extent to which gender, plausibility, and the length of the intervening NP play a role, if any at all, so I'd be interested in getting people's judgments of the following sentences:

Ich habe dem Mann ein Geschenk gegeben, der mir beim Umziehen geholfen hat.
Ich habe dem Mann ein außerordentlich schönes und außerdem noch sehr praktisches Geschenk gegeben, der mir beim Umziehen geholfen hat.
Ich habe dem Kind ein Geschenk gegeben, das mir beim Umziehen geholfen hat.
Ich habe dem Kind ein außerordentlich schönes und außerdem noch sehr praktisches Geschenk gegeben, das mir beim Umziehen geholfen hat.
Ich habe dem Mann die Frau vorgezogen, der eine blaue Brille trug.
Ich habe dem Mann die aus einem kleinen Dorf stammende und in einem großen Haus wohnende Frau vorgezogen, der eine blaue Brille trug.
Ich habe dem Mann den Jungen vorgezogen, der eine blaue Brille trug.
Ich habe dem Mann den aus einem kleinen Dorf stammenden und in einem großen Haus wohnenden Jungen vorgezogen, der eine blaue Brille trug.
In all of these sentence, the relative clause is intended to attach to the *higher* (further away) noun.  So in 7 and 8, the intended antecedent is "dem Mann," not "den Jungen."  Please judge these sentences accordingly!


----------



## JClaudeK

elroy said:


> so I'd be interested in getting people's judgments of the following sentences:


Ich sehe das so:


elroy said:


> Ich habe dem Mann ein Geschenk gegeben, der mir beim Umziehen geholfen hat. -   Verständlich aber völlig unidiomatisch
> Ich habe dem Mann ein außerordentlich schönes und außerdem noch sehr praktisches Geschenk gegeben, der mir beim Umziehen geholfen hat. -  absolut unidiomatisch
> Ich habe dem Kind ein Geschenk gegeben, das mir beim Umziehen geholfen hat. wenn "das" sich auf "Geschenk" bezieht, sonst unmöglich da missverständlich bzw. irreführend
> Ich habe dem Kind ein außerordentlich schönes und außerdem noch sehr praktisches Geschenk gegeben, das mir beim Umziehen geholfen hat.  - wenn "das" sich auf"Geschenk" bezieht, sonst absolut unidiomatisch
> Ich habe dem Mann die Frau vorgezogen, der eine blaue Brille trug.  Verständlich aber völlig unidiomatisch
> Ich habe dem Mann die aus einem kleinen Dorf stammende und in einem großen Haus wohnende Frau vorgezogen, der eine blaue Brille trug. -  absolut unidiomatisch und quasi unverständlich
> Ich habe dem Mann den Jungen vorgezogen, der eine blaue Brille trug.  wenn "der" sich auf "Junge" bezieht, sonst unmöglich da missverständlich bzw. irreführend
> Ich habe dem Mann den aus einem kleinen Dorf stammenden und in einem großen Haus wohnenden Jungen vorgezogen, der eine blaue Brille trug.  wenn "der" sich auf "Junge" bezieht, sonst absolut unidiomatisch


_Ich wollte jedem Schüler ein Geschenk geben, der die Prüfung bestanden hat. _(schwer) verständlich /  völlig unidiomatisch
_Jeder Wanderer hat das Riemannhaus erreicht, der Schneeschuhe trug. _(schwer) verständlich / völlig unidiomatisch


----------



## Frieder

elroy said:


> In all of these sentence, the relative clause is intended to attach to the *higher* (further away) noun. So in 7 and 8, the intended antecedent is "dem Mann," not "den Jungen."


Under these conditions all 8 sentences seem strange to me, to say the least. Not because of grammar issues, mind you, but they sound horrible and 7 and 8 clearly relate to the boy and not to the man.


----------



## Hutschi

It is complex. 7. and 8. can have two different meanings in written language without context.

There are two cases:
*(1.) If "dem" in the first part is stressed*, it means "jenem" and the distance does not matter. It is a kind of forward reference, so you are mentally waiting for the connection.


Ich habe *dem *Mann ein Geschenk gegeben, *der *mir beim Umziehen geholfen hat.
Ich habe *dem *Mann ein außerordentlich schönes und außerdem noch sehr praktisches Geschenk gegeben, _*der *_mir beim Umziehen geholfen hat.
Ich habe *dem *Kind ein Geschenk gegeben, _*das *_mir beim Umziehen geholfen hat.
Ich habe *dem *Kind ein außerordentlich schönes und außerdem noch sehr praktisches Geschenk gegeben, _*der *_mir beim Umziehen geholfen hat.
Ich habe *dem *Mann die Frau vorgezogen, _*der *_eine blaue Brille trug.
Ich habe *dem *Mann die aus einem kleinen Dorf stammende und in einem großen Haus wohnende Frau vorgezogen, der eine blaue Brille trug.
Ich habe *dem *Mann den Jungen vorgezogen, _*der *_eine blaue Brille trug.
Ich habe *dem *Mann den aus einem kleinen Dorf stammenden und in einem großen Haus wohnenden Jungen vorgezogen, _*der *_eine blaue Brille trug.


Note the symmetry in these cases *dem *... *der*, *dem *... *das*

----
*(2.) If "dem" in the first part is unstressed*, meaning it is a simple article, it does not work in any of the sentences.
The article in the dependent sentence is expected syntactically to refer backwards to the last phrase of the main sentence in the examples. So only 7. and 8. are correct

So these sentences sound wrong.

Ich habe dem Mann ein Geschenk gegeben, der mir beim Umziehen geholfen hat.
Ich habe dem Mann ein außerordentlich schönes und außerdem noch sehr praktisches Geschenk gegeben, der mir beim Umziehen geholfen hat.
Ich habe dem Kind ein Geschenk gegeben, das mir beim Umziehen geholfen hat.   (  "Helfen" may have different meanings. If the present is a thing that helps, it may be correct.)
Ich habe dem Kind ein außerordentlich schönes und außerdem noch sehr praktisches Geschenk gegeben, das mir beim Umziehen geholfen hat.
Ich habe dem Mann die Frau vorgezogen, der eine blaue Brille trug.
Ich habe dem Mann die aus einem kleinen Dorf stammende und in einem großen Haus wohnende Frau vorgezogen, der eine blaue Brille trug.
Ich habe dem Mann *den *Jungen vorgezogen, *der *eine blaue Brille trug. (short distance)
Ich habe dem Mann *den *aus einem kleinen Dorf stammenden und in einem großen Haus wohnenden Jungen vorgezogen, *der *eine blaue Brille trug. (short distance, long phrase)
In 7. and 8. "den" could be stressed or unstressed




In written language you can reject the sentence here.
If the sentence is correct, it has another meaning than (1.)

Note that this is the case of the patterns of your sentences.

Edit: Cross-posted with JClaudeK.  I corrected 3. in the second part. He is right here. It could be correct under conditions.


----------



## Hutschi

JClaudeK said:


> Ich sehe das so:
> 
> _Ich wollte jedem Schüler ein Geschenk geben, der die Prüfung bestanden hat. _(schwer) verständlich /  völlig unidiomatisch
> _Jeder Wanderer hat das Riemannhaus erreicht, der Schneeschuhe trug. _(schwer) verständlich / völlig unidiomatisch


I agree.

As you see it depends on the kind of pronoun. 
Compare:
_Ich wollte jenem Schüler ein Geschenk geben, der die Prüfung bestanden hat. 
Ich wollte *dem *Schüler ein Geschenk geben, der die Prüfung bestanden hat.  (dem is stressed.)_


----------



## JClaudeK

Hutschi said:


> *(1.) If "dem" in the first part is stressed*, it means "jenem" and the distance does not matter.


Wenn Du "dem*jenigen*" meinst, bin ich einverstanden.
 Bernd hat das ja schon erklärt:


berndf said:


> The pronoun _derjenigen_ is very specific to the situation. It serves as a hook for a subsequent relative clause. I guess that is an exception to the most _recent_ rule and it only works because the antecedent to which the relative clause refers is explicitly marked.


Aber solche Hervorhebungen kommen nur selten vor, man kann die Ausnahmen doch nicht zur Regel machen.



Frieder said:


> all 8 sentences seem strange to me, to say the least. Not because of grammar issues, mind you, but they sound horrible



Das sind speziell für diese Grammatikfrage konstruierte Sätze, die alles andere als natürlich klingen!


----------



## Hutschi

JClaudeK said:


> Aber solche Hervorhebungen kommen nur selten vor, man kann die Ausnahmen doch nicht zur Regel machen.


In dem vorliegenden Satz sind sie die idiomatisch und syntaktisch korrekten Formen.

Ein Problem besteht darin: wenn die Syntax zu einer Form passt, aber nicht zur gewünschten, wird es missverstanden.


----------



## bearded

Aus meiner Sicht:
Sätze 3,7,8 : das Relativpronomen kann sich wegen Genuskongruenz jeweils nur auf Geschenk und Jungen beziehen.
Übrige Sätze: verständlich und grammatikalisch richtig (vgl. Frieder: ''not because of grammar issues''), aber  sicherlich - nach Meinung aller Deutschen hier -  unidiomatisch.


----------



## JClaudeK

bearded said:


> grammatikalisch richtig


Davon bin ich nicht überzeugt.

Nehmen wir folgenden  (idiomatischen  ) Satz:

* Der Vater *(Subjekt) schenkt* seiner Tochter *(Dativobjekt)* ein Auto *(Akkusativobjekt) zum achtzehnten Geburtstag/ Der Vater schenkt seiner Tochter zum achtzehnten Geburtstag ein Auto.


> Ein Relativsatz kann sich auf irgendeine nominale Konstituente des übergeordneten Hauptsatzes beziehen.


Also auf "Vater/ Tochter/ Auto/ (zum achtzehnten Geburtstag)" - letztere lasse ich beiseite, damit es nicht zu kompliziert wird.

Konstruieren wir also Relativsätze zu diesen Konstituenten:

1) Der Vater, der seine Tochter abgöttisch liebt, schenkt ihr (= seiner Tochter) zum achtzehnten Geburtstag ein Auto. 
1b) Der Vater, der seine Tochter abgöttisch liebt, schenkt ihr (= seiner Tochter) ein Auto zum achtzehnten Geburtstag. 
2) Der Vater schenkt seiner Tochter, die von ihren Eltern sehr verwöhnt wird,  ein Auto zum achtzehnten Geburtstag./ 2b) .... 
3a) Der Vater schenkt seiner Tochter  zum achtzehnten Geburtstag das Auto, das er zusammen mit seiner Frau schon vor Monaten bestellt hat. 
3b) Der Vater schenkt seiner Tochter ein Auto, das er zusammen mit seiner Frau schon vor Monaten bestellt hat, zum achtzehnten Geburtstag. 


Meiner Meinung nach wäre es nicht nur unidiomatisch, sondern auch ungrammatisch, die Relativsätze, die sich auf das Subjekt oder das Akkustivobjekt beziehen, ans Ende zu stellen*, obwohl das Genus der verschiedenen Konstituenten sich unterscheidet.
z.B.
Der Vater schenkt seiner Tochter zum achtzehnten Geburtstag ein Auto, der seine Tochter abgöttisch liebt. 


> Ein Relativsatz sollte *möglichst unmittelbar nach dem Bezugswort* stehen:


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> Meiner Meinung nach wäre es nicht nur unidiomatisch, sondern auch ungrammatisch, die Relativsätze, die sich auf das Subjekt oder das Akkustivobjekt beziehen, ans Ende zu stellen*, obwohl das Genus der verschiedenen Konstituenten sich unterscheidet.
> z.B.
> Der Vater schenkt seiner Tochter zum achtzehnten Geburtstag ein Auto, der seine Tochter abgöttisch liebt.


Es ist schon fast egal, ob man solche Sätze als grammatisch oder ungrammatisch bezeichnet. Sie gehen schlicht und einfach nicht.

Mir persönlich geht es wir dir: Ich würde sie _ungrammatisch_ nennen. Bezeichnungen wie _unschön _oder _unidiomatisch _springen zu kurz.


----------



## elroy

JClaudeK said:


> Der Vater schenkt seiner Tochter zum achtzehnten Geburtstag ein Auto, der seine Tochter abgöttisch liebt.


Also der Satz geht natürlich vorne und hinten nicht. Er ist aber auch nicht mit den anderen Beispielen vergleichbar, die wie bisher besprochen haben.


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> Also der Satz geht natürlich vorne und hinten nicht. Er ist aber auch nicht mit den anderen Beispielen vergleichbar, die wie bisher besprochen haben.


Der Satz ist dasselbe Kaliber wie dein Riemannhaussatz (_Jeder Wanderer hat das Riemannhaus erreicht, der Schneeschuhe trug_) und die sind absolut vergleichbar. Abgesehen davon, das man die Wiederholung von _Tochter _durch ein Personalpronomen ersetzen sollte, ist die Position des Relativsatzes das einzige Problem, das der Satz hat. Diese beiden Varianten sind vollkommen OK:
(1) _Der Vater, der seine Tochter abgöttisch liebt, schenkt ihr zum achtzehnten Geburtstag ein Auto._
(2) _Derjenige Vater schenkt seiner Tochter zum achtzehnten Geburtstag ein Auto, der sie abgöttisch liebt._

(2) hat natürlich eine etwas andere Bedeutung als (1). Es geht ja aber nur darum, ob der Satz als solcher in Ordnung ist oder nicht.


----------



## elroy

berndf said:


> Da besteht überhaupt kein Unterschied.


Doch, im Riemannhaus-Satz steht zwischen dem Relativpronomen und dem Bezugswort nur ein Glied, das theoretisch als Bezugswort in Frage käme, im Tochter-Satz dagegen *drei*. Der Riemannhaus-Satz wurde in der Arbeit als _grammatischer_ Satz aufgeführt, der vielleicht nicht von allen Muttersprachlern in jedem Kontext gutgeheißen wird, jedoch syntaktisch (gerade noch) im Rahmen der vernünftigen Satzbildung liegt. Das kann ich mir hingehen bei dem Tochter-Satz nicht im geringsten vorstellen. Ich halte es für unmöglich, dass den Satz — mit seinen dreien eingeschobenen Gliedern, die mit dem Bezugswort konkurrieren — irgendein Muttersprachler auch nur ansatzweise akzeptiert.


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> Doch, im Riemannhaus-Satz steht zwischen dem Relativpronomen und dem Bezugswort nur ein Glied, das theoretisch als Bezugswort in Frage käme, im Tochter-Satz dagegen *drei*.


Das macht keinen Unterschied. Nur eine NP dazwischen oder 729 ist egal. In beiden Fällen geht der Satz nicht mehr. Wie du an Variante (2) siehst, geht der Satz trotz der großen Distanz, wenn das Bezugswort entsprechend markiert ist.


----------



## elroy

Ich habe die Arbeit wie gesagt nicht gründlich gelesen. Sollte ich das machen, dann kann ich erst sehen, wie das in der Arbeit Dargelegte (etwa bezüglich einer eventuellen Rolle der Distanz) mit den Reaktionen in diesem Thread zu vergleichen ist. Ich bin noch nicht bereit, für irgendeinen bestimmten Standpunkt meine Hand ins Feuer zu legen.


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> Ich habe die Arbeit wie gesagt nicht gründlich gelesen. Sollte ich das machen, dann kann ich erst sehen, wie das in der Arbeit Dargelegte (etwa bezüglich einer eventuellen Rolle der Distanz) mit den Reaktionen in diesem Thread zu vergleichen ist. Ich bin noch nicht bereit, für irgendeinen bestimmten Standpunkt meine Hand ins Feuer zu legen.


Die Distanz spielt bei möglichen Sätzen u.U. eine Rolle. Das können wir diskutieren. Hier werden aber zwei unmögliche Sätze verglichen und da ist die Distanz Wurscht. Falsch ist falsch. Die Distanz macht es nicht "noch falscher".


----------



## JClaudeK

elroy said:


> bezüglich einer eventuellen Rolle der Distanz


Die Distanz ist m.E. nicht ausschlaggebend*.

 Der Vater schenkt seiner Tochter, die heute achtzehn wird, ein Auto. 

*Auch
 Der Vater schenkt seiner Tochter  ein Auto, die heute achtzehn wird.  ist unmöglich bzw. falsch.


----------



## διαφορετικός

Das Beispiel


elroy said:


> Ich wollte jedem Schüler ein Geschenk geben, der die Prüfung bestanden hat.


finde ich vor allem dann akzeptabel, wenn ich es mir mit Betonung auf "jedem Schüler" vorstelle. So wie es Hutschi schon erklärt hat und ähnlich wie mit einer verbalen Markierung (z.B. "demjenigen Schüler" oder "denjenigen Schülern"), was ja auch schon erwähnt worden ist.
Im Englischen nennt man den entsprechenden Relativsatz wohl "_defining_ relative clause". Vor allem in diesen Fällen, und wenn das zu definierende Ding entsprechend markiert ist, würde ich wohl einen solchen Satz auch dann für akzeptabel halten, wenn eine Nominalphrase zwischen Relativsatz und Bezugswort liegt.



JClaudeK said:


> Der Vater schenkt seiner Tochter ein Auto, die heute achtzehn wird.  ist unmöglich bzw. falsch.


Einverstanden - und hier kann ich mir keine Betonung auf "seiner Tochter" vorstellen. (Auf "jedem Schüler" kann ich mir eine Betonung hingegen sehr leicht vorstellen.)


----------



## JClaudeK

διαφορετικός said:


> dann akzeptabel, wenn ich es mir mit Betonung auf "jedem  Schüler" vorstelle.


----------



## berndf

διαφορετικός said:


> Im Englischen nennt man den entsprechenden Relativsatz wohl "_defining_ relative clause".


Ja, genau. Normalerweise spielt die Unterscheidung restririktiv/nicht-restriktiv bei deutschen Relativsätzen keine wesentliche Rolle. Aber hier sind es nur restriktive Relativsätzen, die vom Betzugswort durch eine oder mehrere NP getrennt werden können und zwar wenn das durch den Relativsatz definierte Bezugswort als solches auf irgend eine Weise gekennzeichnet ist.


----------



## elroy

berndf said:


> Hier werden aber zwei unmögliche Sätze verglichen und da ist die Distanz Wurscht. Falsch ist falsch.


Wie gesagt, das sieht der Autor der Arbeit anders.


----------



## bearded

> Ein Relativsatz sollte *möglichst unmittelbar nach dem Bezugswort* stehen


(#58)

Weit entfernt von mir jegliche Absicht, ganz vertrauenswürdigen Muttersprachlern zu widersprechen.  Nur eine Bemerkung sei mir noch gestattet:
''sollte'' ist nicht dasselbe wie ''muss'' , und ''möglichst'' ist nicht gleich wie ''unbedingt''.
Der zitierte Satz klingt in meinen Ohren mehr wie eine Richtlinie/eine Empfehlung denn als eine echte 'Regel'.




JClaudeK said:


> Der Vater schenkt seiner Tochter ein Auto, die heute achtzehn wird.  ist unmöglich bzw. falsch.


Nehmen wir an, der Vater habe mehrere Töchter.  Wäre es in dem Fall wirklich unmöglich, bei angemessener Betonung von ''seiner Tochter'' den Satz als richtig zu betrachten?


----------



## JClaudeK

bearded said:


> Nehmen wir an, der Vater habe mehrere Töchter. Wäre es in dem Fall wirklich unmöglich, bei entsprechender Betonung von ''seiner Tochter'' den Satz als richtig zu betrachten?


Ja, unmöglich.



bearded said:


> ''sollte'' ist nicht dasselbe wie ''muss'' , und ''möglichst'' ist nicht gleich wie ''unbedingt''.


"sollte" = wenn es möglich ist, d.h. außer den in #48 angegebenen Fällen oder bei Hervorhebungen


----------



## Frieder

bearded said:


> Nehmen wir an, der Vater habe mehrere Töchter. Wäre es in dem Fall wirklich unmöglich, bei angemessener Betonung von ''seiner Tochter'' den Satz als richtig zu betrachten?


Nein, das funktioniert nur, wenn du _seiner _durch _der(jenigen) _ersetzt; dann ist der Satz völlig unauffällig.



bearded said:


> ''sollte'' ist nicht dasselbe wie ''muss'' , und ''möglichst'' ist nicht gleich wie ''unbedingt''


Es gibt – gerade im Deutschen – kaum Regeln ohne Ausnahmen. Daher ist das bewusst schwammig formuliert. Gerade hier im Forum kannst du gut beobachten, wie es immer wieder gelingt, auch für die absurdesten Formulierungen Erklärungen zu finden. Also: alles geht nichts muss. Deshalb möchte ich nicht ausschließen, dass es tatsächlich möglich ist


> Der Vater schenkt seiner Tochter ein Auto, die heute achtzehn wird.


irgendwie plausibel "hinzuerklären". Fest steht jedoch, dass dieser Satz in 99,99% aller Fälle als falsch eingestuft wird.


----------



## bearded

JClaudeK said:


> Ja, unmöglich.


Aber würde ein mündlich betontes/hervorgehobenes  ''seiner Tochter'' nicht einem ''derjenigen unter seinen Töchtern'' entsprechen?


----------



## Hutschi

bearded said:


> Aber würde ein mündlich betontes/hervorgehobenes  ''seiner Tochter'' nicht einem ''derjenigen unter seinen Töchtern'' entsprechen?


Nein, denn es zeigt nicht auf eine unter mehreren, sondern auf eine, die vorher benannt wurde oder als einzige anwesend ist oder die einzige Tochter ist.
PS:
Korrekt würden zwei Hauptsätze:
Der Vater schenkt seiner Tochter ein Auto, die  wird heute achtzehn. (Umgangssprachlich.)
(Besser "sie wird heute achtzehn", "die" is considered as pejorative in the north.)


----------



## berndf

bearded said:


> Aber würde ein mündlich betontes/hervorgehobenes  ''seiner Tochter'' nicht einem ''derjenigen unter seinen Töchtern'' entsprechen?


Nein. _Derjenigen _ist hier in der Tat sehr speziell, indem es eine NP explizit als Bezugswort eines nachfolgenden *restriktiven* Relativsatzes kennzeichnet. Es kann auch nur eine NP innerhalb seines Satzes oder Teilsatzes so gekennzeichnet werden. Das ist etwas sehr eigenes und geht weit über bloße "Betonung" hinaus, was vieles bedeuten kann.


----------

